# Extemporaneous Preaching



## JOwen (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if this lecture has been advertised before or not, bit I would encourage all pastors to give Dr. Carrick a listen on the subject of Extemporaneous Preaching. 

I also have some musings on the subject at my blog, "Old Paths Paved", that you might find interesting. I am slowly making the transition to this model.


----------

